# Introducing my new pups..



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone:
I would like to introduce two new additions to my family. I am hoping one of them will be my show girl. They both look very alike and have wonderful personalities. I am so in love with them. 

They have no names yet







Any suggestions?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!! They are adorable!! So you have 6 dogs now? If so, that's awesome!! As soon as I get myself a job and a house I cant wait to add to my puppy family. Did you get them from Susie Pham? I was researching her site and I saw that you (at least I think it was you) co-owned a puppy with her..is one of these that puppy? Anyway, COngratulations!!! That is so exciting! Um as far as names go, lets see...I like different/ unique names so you probably wont like them but- Vegas, Addison (addy), Avery..I have tons more but I cant remember them now. I will get back to you!! Congrats again!! Lori and Kylee (who is jealous bc she wants a little sibling!)


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The one on Susie's page is Sparkle who I co-own with Susie. These two puppies are also from Susie but they are not on her website. I do have 6 right now but I will only be keeping one of these pups. The other will go to a show home if she stays show quality.

So tough to pick


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! They are beautiful!!!
Two more on my list to dog nap!!! (and they are GIRLS!







)
Congrats. I don't have any name suggestions. I can't stop looking at their pictures!!!!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

you are so lucky!!! they're adorable. i want to take them both home with me!!! ahhh i think lilo and stitch need another sister!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They are too cute for words. Wow!







Wow!







Wow!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They are just adorable, I want them!!














Ruby need's a little sister!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Totally adorable







I want a little one for Indy to play with now


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are both so beautiful and sweet!!







I'm not great with names but can't wait to see what you come up with. Congratulations!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Does anyone else think the people who have so many need to stop being so stingy, and just send their extras to some of us who only have one...









They are so beautiful, I'm jealous!







Don't tell Frosty though.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations! I know you have been waiting a long time for these girls, and they are both absolutely gorgeous! I have no name suggestions, but I am soo excited for you...I don't know how I would be able to pick!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww the are beautiful!!







I want them both!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Are they both from the same litter? How about Lucy and Ethel? They both look like they have some 'splainin to do.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Awww they look like they are hugging and yet still posing for the camera
in that one picture. Are you sure you can split them up? They are just
adorable.

As for the names maybe if you tell us a little about their personalities we
could help ya. I don't know why but Gabrielle and Gabby for short came to
mind right away, is one of them vocal??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! They are adorable!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They are absolutely gorgeous! and Breath taking. I always say to my husband if we get a property with lots of land we will have more puppies. These two would be on my list they make my heart melt


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my word....I was smiling looking at them until I came to the one with the tongue hanging out...at which time I busted up with laughter....too and I do mean too cute.

As for names...how about buttons and bows....since they will be show quality and will be getting fussed over....seems like an old fashioned girl thing.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They ae soooo adorable!








I Love the last picture of the two of them together!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh what cute babies


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OMG they are toooo cute , they are adorable never had i seen such gorgeous girls awww i want another







how bout sable , or kayleen, boo boo, sarah ??


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

They are beautiful! 
COngratulations


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

They are just way to cute for words! If they were mine I would probably name them either Schmoopy, Mulva or Elaine cause we have the whole Seinfeld thing going on with our pets! How about Ariel and Jasmine after the Disney princess's?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

There are just no words for how cute they are! I wouldn't be able to put them down!









As for names, I have always said if I get a girl I am naming her Dori.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! They are so cute!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my gosh, that are absolutely beautiful!







I love them!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I would love to keep them both but I just can't. It is going to be really really tough for me to choose one because they are both really adorable and have great personalities. They look very similiar but there are differences in personality. The little one is very brave and fiesty. The bigger one is really sweet and cuddley.

They are littermates so they have the same pedigree. If I think about a breeding program, I am not sure if I need two girls from the same litter. I am trying to think like a breeder would even though I am really not one. I wonder if I can change my mind set.

Most of my kids have a food theme except for Sparkle. I named Sparkle for the breeder without knowning that she would be mine. When I got her, I just couldn't change the name because it suited her so well.

I was thinking of naming the one I keep Jellybean. I have been calling them Jellybean and Starburst for now. I wanted to name her Tinkerbelle but my boyfriend has STRONG objections so that is not happening.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are both adorable!! What happens if one or both don't end up being show potentials? I am only asking since I am always dying for a female cute little puppy!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Jellybean is cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 29 2005, 06:10 AM
> *Are they both from the same litter?  How about Lucy and Ethel?  They both look like they have some 'splainin to do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104602*


[/QUOTE]

















They are beautiful!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Sep 29 2005, 11:02 PM
> *They are both adorable!!  What happens if one or both don't end up being show potentials?  I am only asking since I am always dying for a female cute little puppy!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104906*


[/QUOTE]

If one of them don't become a show girl, she will go to a pet home. I just got back from the vet and they are both very healthy. They weigh 2.3 lbs with good patellas and heart! Woo hoo!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh CharmyPoo, they are just adorable. Makes me want another baby, but I'm full up with 3. I love the name Jellybean. I don't know how you are going to choose...it's impossible







Congratulations


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i have the perfect idea. you keep both of them, as really, you know you want to... and... i'll take cookie.







i love cookie's pics in your sig line!! LOL

they are truly both stunning, as everyone else has said (what else can i add? besides a new adjective? LOL), i'm super duper envious! 

how do they get along with the others?

ann marie and the "cookie? who said cookie? i want a cookie..." buttercup


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new pup. They are both beautiful. I'll bet, if it's anything like around here, you are stacking those girls and doing evaluations daily. I know that my handler likes a dog that is more outgoing and self assertive. Of course their personalities can change with time. I'm glad you have the opportunity to keep both of them for now and watch them develop. Since both of yours are cute, this doesn't apply to them, but I've seen an ugly pup develop into one of the most beautiful dogs as she matured. When she was five months old, I just looked at her owner when she told me she was going to show her. By ten months, she was in the ring, and she finished quickly with four majors.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 1 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i have the perfect idea.  you keep both of them, as really, you know you want to... and... i'll take cookie.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sorry Buttercup, Toby and I will be taking Cookie--I saw her first! LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 1 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i have the perfect idea.  you keep both of them, as really, you know you want to... and... i'll take cookie.
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, Cookie is very very important to me. She is my first Maltese and I don't think anyone can ever replace her. She is so smart and she knows everything about me. When I talk to her, she seems to understand every word. 

I love my other kids too but they are not Cookie. I know I talk a lot about Sparkle and she is a sweetie but she isn't Cookie.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 1 2005, 11:31 PM
> *Congratulations on your new pup.  They are both beautiful.  I'll bet, if it's anything like around here, you are stacking those girls and doing evaluations daily.  I know that my handler likes a dog that is more outgoing and self assertive.  Of course their personalities can change with time.  I'm glad you have the opportunity to keep both of them for now and watch them develop.  Since both of yours are cute, this doesn't apply to them, but I've seen an ugly pup develop into one of the most beautiful dogs as she matured.  When she was five months old, I just looked at her owner when she told me she was going to show her.  By ten months, she was in the ring, and she finished quickly with four majors.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105369*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Faye,
You betcha I am stacking those girls every day. The little one (well same size actually) stacks very well. She free stacks very nicely but I am not sure about her tail set. I should take some photos and show you. I can't wait to take them to get evaluated sometime next week. The larger one has a more feminine cuter face according to my boyfriend.

I think I am leaning towards the little girl because when I picked them up from the airport, she was the first one to jump out and greet me. She took to me right away. The bigger girl, a little more shy, took longer. However, I guess I need to evaluate them from a "show perspective" although they will be my pets.

I have a feeling that I may end up keeping both girls. I will get all attached and won't be able to let them go. I am lucky that both are really nice. They have great bites too. So tough so tough.

You are totally right about an ugly duckling growing up to be very beautiful. Sparkle was not the cutest puppy but she got more beautiful as she grew up. I am sure the same will happen to these puppies as I have seen with the previous litter. They were not the cutest pups but grew up very beautifully.

These pups are also not very photogenic. They are much cuter in real life and I rather play with them then take pretty photos. On the other hand, Cookie is extremely photogenic. It is funny ... that the same can apply to just dogs.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 2 2005, 10:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Faye,
You betcha I am stacking those girls every day. The little one (well same size actually) stacks very well. She free stacks very nicely but I am not sure about her tail set. I should take some photos and show you. I can't wait to take them to get evaluated sometime next week. The larger one has a more feminine cuter face according to my boyfriend.

I think I am leaning towards the little girl because when I picked them up from the airport, she was the first one to jump out and greet me. She took to me right away. The bigger girl, a little more shy, took longer. However, I guess I need to evaluate them from a "show perspective" although they will be my pets.

I have a feeling that I may end up keeping both girls. I will get all attached and won't be able to let them go. I am lucky that both are really nice. They have great bites too. So tough so tough.

You are totally right about an ugly duckling growing up to be very beautiful. Sparkle was not the cutest puppy but she got more beautiful as she grew up. I am sure the same will happen to these puppies as I have seen with the previous litter. They were not the cutest pups but grew up very beautifully.

These pups are also not very photogenic. They are much cuter in real life and I rather play with them then take pretty photos. On the other hand, Cookie is extremely photogenic. It is funny ... that the same can apply to just dogs.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105398
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree with the photogenic thing. Kylee isnt very photogenic at all. The pictures just dont seem to capture her personality very well, which i think, is the biggest part of why she is so cute. Although I must say, all of your dogs appear quite photogenic to me


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Both wonderful! I prefer the look of the one on the right in the last picture. When I saw the first picture, I immediately said "Peaches". That is a food group, and I didn't even realize that you had been using it.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh they are so beautiful. Must be hard to be thinking one of them will go to another home. I am so glad I am not a breeder...I would have a house full and the ones I did place I would drive their owners crazy wanting to know how they were doing.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I wish I could come to your house and play with all of your babies! HEHE


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Both wonderful! I prefer the look of the one on the right in the last picture.  When I saw the first picture, I immediately said "Peaches". That is a food group, and I didn't even realize that you had been using it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105411*


[/QUOTE]

The one on the right (the one that is slightly higher up) in the last pic is the little girl. These photos are really bad when I look at them. They don't look nearly as cute as the rascals staring back at me right now. In real life, the bigger girl has a cuter face. She has a very sweet feminine face and the little girl has a rascally face. I don't know why ... I keep wanting to like the little girl more.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Oct 2 2005, 12:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Buttercup, Toby and I will be taking Cookie--I saw her first! LOL








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105373
[/B][/QUOTE]


*







Actually....I have first dibs on ANY of Charmypoo's pets!








I think I would actually cash out part of my hubby's 401k if I truly thought I could have one of them!







*


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay, I have a deal... you keep the one on the left (of the last pic where they look like they are hugging) and send me the one on the Right!














Okay, I think I like the one on the right better... but not by much... whichever you don't keep let Tlunn and I fight over!







)))

Congratulations...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 2 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Okay,  I have a deal... you keep the one on the left (of the last pic where they look like they are hugging) and send me the one on the Right!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I fight dirty...are you prepared?








J/K!!!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They are so sweet!

So have you decided on names? Jellybean and Starburst are cute!

I will share my fav girl names- since we are getting a little boy: Lucy and Sophie

My husband and I were talking about pet naming last night- and how, even as a little kid- all my pets have had human names-- I wonder why that is? OK, not all- the kitten I got at two yrs old was named "Muffin" because my mom loved the way I pronounced it-- "Muppin". :lol:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 2 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

i hear ya. my mother actually thinks that one day i'm going to just hand over the buttercup to her...just because. she doesnt "get it"... this little buttercup and i have such a special relationship, i truly don't know how any other pet i ever own will measure up. there'll never be another buttercup, just like there'll never be another cookie









as for names that already go with your baked-good theme...
ginger
butter (who doesnt love butter cookies?????)
brownie
muffin
tart (i can hear her saying "but mom...i'm not THAT kind of girl!" hehe)
sugar

meh. i'm not terribly inspired. sorry i can't be of more help LOL

the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Oct 3 2005, 09:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya. my mother actually thinks that one day i'm going to just hand over the buttercup to her...just because. she doesnt "get it"... this little buttercup and i have such a special relationship, i truly don't know how any other pet i ever own will measure up. there'll never be another buttercup, just like there'll never be another cookie









as for names that already go with your baked-good theme...
ginger
butter (who doesnt love butter cookies?????)
brownie
muffin
tart (i can hear her saying "but mom...i'm not THAT kind of girl!" hehe)
sugar

meh. i'm not terribly inspired. sorry i can't be of more help LOL

the buttercup and her ann marie
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105863
[/B][/QUOTE]



Ooooooh! I like "Ginger"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 2 2005, 04:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the right (the one that is slightly higher up) in the last pic is the little girl. These photos are really bad when I look at them. They don't look nearly as cute as the rascals staring back at me right now. In real life, the bigger girl has a cuter face. She has a very sweet feminine face and the little girl has a rascally face. I don't know why ... I keep wanting to like the little girl more.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105452
[/B][/QUOTE]
I actually think that the bigger girl is cuter also. I love her face







How much is the difference between size?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Big girl, right?



















Small girl


















Is that right?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You know what. I acutally can't tell for sure who is who in the photos. I know for a fact that the first pic is the bigger girl and the last pic is the littler girl. 

I was at the vet on Friday and they both weighed 2.3 lbs at 15 weeks. They are actually almost the same size. The bigger girl just has a slightly longer back but you can't tell them apart by size.

I now tie up the big girl in a pink elastic and white elastic for the smaller girl to tell them apart. I can always tell them apart by their tail set because it is different but in photos ... you can't see the tail!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Small Girl - I am in jail (this is actually a gate into a room and she is lookin through the gate)









Big Girl


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Your second picture isn't showing up. 

They are really cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a sucker for the pretty little girl faces. I have seen many show dogs with beautiful coats and bodies but had harsh faces. I would definitely go with the pretty face.









Stay with your food theme for names how about these:

Kiwi
Mango
Anise
Milkshake
Puddin
Midori

Can you tell I like the sweet stuff?









They are both so gorgeous, I would not be able to choose, I would have to keep them both.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww!!!







Going to be such a hard choice, well, if both of them are able to show, go with the one you would be happier with, the best personality







Good luck!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK...on the names...how about Ginger and Maryann? Can you tell that I am running on a TV theme here? Those photos are too cute for words...what are you calling the girls? 

I have a rather stupid question for you CharmyPoo...what does "stacking" mean?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh, they seem real photogenic to me. If they are even cuter in person then I don't see how you'll be able to give one of them up! What a fun household you must have.....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are so so so so precious!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

They are both adorable, but I just love the big girl's face!!!!







She is soooo cute!!!! Good luck with them!!!








Jess


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup+Oct 3 2005, 10:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya. my mother actually thinks that one day i'm going to just hand over the buttercup to her...just because. she doesnt "get it"... this little buttercup and i have such a special relationship, i truly don't know how any other pet i ever own will measure up. there'll never be another buttercup, just like there'll never be another cookie









as for names that already go with your baked-good theme...
ginger
butter (who doesnt love butter cookies?????)
brownie
muffin
tart (i can hear her saying "but mom...i'm not THAT kind of girl!" hehe)
sugar

meh. i'm not terribly inspired. sorry i can't be of more help LOL

the buttercup and her ann marie
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105863
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like Muffin, I have a special thing for that name and would love for this little show potential to keep the name living. I think that would be perfect









I also like Cheerio


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Oct 4 2005, 09:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Muffin, I have a special thing for that name and would love for this little show potential to keep the name living. I think that would be perfect









I also like Cheerio








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106243
[/B][/QUOTE]


I like "Muffin"...it is my nickname from hubby....








I kinda thought about it for a female name too...but I don't know.
I think it is a cute name...


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I just love these adorable babies... And I like the fruit names (Mango, Kiwi, etc) because they're food, but different


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How about bisquit and muffin?







It sure is hard coming up with names isn't it?


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

How about cinnamon, Nestle, Oreo (sound more like a boy though) 
soufle (however you spell it) 
Then you've got pumpkin, strawberry
meringue (sp)
white devine chocolate (call her devine)
Then you have Hazeltnut, Ameretto, Cimron
Kiki's Kiwi or Kiki's Starfruit
Cocoa's White Chocolate
ButterCream, blueberry, rasberry, peaches, necterine, dumpling
Maple, Honey or Honey Comb, or Honey Bear
Salsa, Mango, 

ok I will stop now as you can probably tell I am bad with names




Hey I like my name, I think Cosmo's Celestial Spice sounds perfect for me
after all I am your whole world and we both know I'm Spicey----Cosmo


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh they are beautiful! Best of luck with them, and with choosing!


----------

